# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Të mësojmë të shkruajmë pa gabime

## -BATO-

Në këtë temë do doja të korrigjojmë gabimet drejtshkrimore të njëri-tjetrit.

Kjo është një mënyrë e mirë për të mësuar të shkruajmë gjuhën letrare pa gabime. 

Po kështu, do doja të zëvendësonim edhe fjalët e huaja me fjalë shqipe (për aq sa është e mundur).






> *mi piace* kjo tema, subjekti flas. shume *real* . Une do thoja zotesi po e lidhur dhe me fat. Po ama, *zduhet* harruar vullneti. Po vullneti vjen me pozivitet, optimizem. E te jesh optimist duhet ti shohesh gjerat *tamam* sic jane, e jeta ka raste te perplas lart e poshte , po prape ne fund po pate zotesine, mendoj se duhet tja dalesh, Te arrish ate qe i ke vene vetes si qellim. Eshte e lodhshme, po jo e pamundur. Ne fund a jemi *happy* mbas gjithe ketyre peripecive
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...49#post2511749



*real* -> i vërtetë, i kohës
*tamam* -> ashtu
*zduhet* -> s'duhet
*tja* -> t'ia

----------


## -BATO-

> Eh *c't'i* paska futur kembet ne nje kepuce cupe e botes.
> Te do mo dreq, te do, po he fli gjume.
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...63#post2516363


*c't'i* - ç'ti

----------


## INFINITY©

> *c't'i* - ç'ti


Me te vertet?! Se mos tallesh? Lexoje dhe njehere fjaline, lexoje, se mos te del ndryshe.

----------


## -BATO-

> *lol* po korrigjove pinkun, kam *frik* te shikoj rezultatin *te* postimeve te mia


*frik* - frikë

----------


## -BATO-

> Me te vertet?! Se mos tallesh? Lexoje dhe njehere fjaline, lexoje, se mos te del ndryshe.


Fifi, këtu nuk ka arsye për t'u nervozuar, sepse të gjithë bëjmë gabime. 
Kjo temë ka qëllim të mirë dhe edukativ.

Nuk mund të përdorësh apostrof dysh.

----------


## -BATO-

> Me te *vertet*?! Se mos tallesh? Lexoje dhe njehere fjaline, lexoje, se mos te del ndryshe.


*me te vertet* - me të vërtetë

Ndërsa kur përdoret e vetme si fjalë, shkruhet pa "ë". Psh: vërtet?

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

BATO!
 Bejme nje marrveshje? Ne fakt, kam lexuar nje teme te tille ketu ne forumin shqiptar, por nuk me kujtohet titulli dhe anetari hapes i temes ne fjale. 
Atehere. Juve shkruani kater fjali te perbera (me me shume se nje kallzues, per kujtese), une do te gjej minimum pese  gabime.  Huazimet duhet te menjanohen ne maksimum, perdorimi i tyre ne rast mungese te fjales (kuptimit ose pershtatjes ne shqip), nuk do te konsiderohet gabim.

Arsyet teknike, psh: shkronjat qe nuk ndodhen ne keyboard, nuk konsiderohen gabim, apo distanca e shenjes se pikesimit nga germa e fundit e fjales nuk konsiderohen gabim.  
Fjalite(per te menjanuar copy- paste) duhet te pershkruajne (nuk eshte nevoja artistikisht) nje pamje te nje qyteti shqiptar. Tema e fjalive mund te ndoshoje nga cdokush qe do te marre pjese ne ''loje". 
Nuk drejtohem vetem tek BATO-ja.
Si fillim jam i bindur se do te kete heshtje ne kete teme. Vetem 2.5 % e anetareve shkruajne pa gabime. Le ta thyejme kete mith.
Pa dyshim me bekimin e Perendise, per nje shqipe te bukur.


Te pershendes per idene, sinqerisht.

----------


## -BATO-

> Bato!
>  Bejme nje *marrveshje*?
> Juve shkruani pese fjali te perbera (me me shume se nje *kallzues* per kujtese), une do te gjej *minimum* pese  gabime.  
> Nje nga lojerat me argetuese me brume.
> Te pershendes per idene, sinqerisht.
> Shkronjat qe nuk ndodhen ne keyboard, nuk konsiderohen gabim.


*marrveshje* - marrëveshje
*kallzues* - kallëzues
*minimum* - minimumin

Elinokton, të falenderoj për idenë, por kam dëshirë që këtu të shqyrtojmë vetëm shkrime të njëri-tjetrit.

Do më bëhej qejfi nëse do korrigjoje këtu shkrime nga ato që shkruajmë në forum.

----------


## Marya

> *marrveshje* - marrëveshje
> *kallzues* - kallëzues
> *minimum* - minimumin
> 
> Elinokton, të falenderoj për idenë, por kam dëshirë që këtu të shqyrtojmë vetëm shkrime të njëri-tjetrit.
> 
> Do më bëhej qejfi nëse do korrigjoje këtu shkrime nga ato që shkruajmë në forum.


E shkelqyer si ide , bravo :buzeqeshje: 
Keshtu te pakten i sensibilizon me shume nejezit te mos shkruajne ashtu si flasin ne rruge.
Edhe une nuk eshte se shkruaj mire , por te pakten perpiqem .
C'do korrektim do jete i mirepirepritur. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> *marrveshje* - marrëveshje
> *kallzues* - kallëzues
> *minimum* - minimum*-in*
> 
> Elinokton*!*
> *Ju* falenderoj për idenë, por kam dëshirë që këtu të shqyrtojmë vetëm shkrime të njëri-tjetrit.
> 
> Do* te* më bëhej qejfi nëse do* te* korrigjo*nit* këtu shkrime nga ato që postojme në forum.


BATO!
Me kenaqesi do te jem i pranishem ne kete teme, per aq sa me lejon koha.
Ketu eshte 02:00 dhe jam duke abuzuar me shendetin, por kam shume deshire te te lexoj dhe harrohem duke ''shfletuar'' forumet.

Pershendetje Marya!

Shpresoj te lexohemi se shpejti.

----------


## -BATO-

> Elinokton*!*
> 
> *Ju* falenderoj për idenë, por kam dëshirë që këtu të shqyrtojmë vetëm shkrime të njëri-tjetrit.
> 
> Do *te* më bëhej qejfi nëse do *te* korrigjonit këtu shkrime nga ato që *postojme* në forum.


Nuk jemi të detyruar që pas emrit të vendosim gjithnjë pikëçuditje. Edhe ashtu siç e shkruajta unë, nuk është gabim.

Nuk jemi të detyruar që t'i drejtohemi një anëtari të forumit në numrin shumës. 

Për _"do të më bëhej"_ dhe _"do të korrigjonit"_ ke të drejtë, por jo se nuk e dija. Më shkoi njëherë mendja ta ndreqja, por e lashë. 
Ajo është një formë e shkurtuar që përdoret në gjuhën e folur, por në gramatikë është gabim. 

Postoj ose shkruaj në forum, është e njëjta gjë. Nuk është gabim të thuash "_shkruaj ne forum_". Këtu po diskutojmë për gabime drejtshkrimore dhe fjalë të huaja, jo për përzgjedhje fjalësh.

----------


## majla

> E shkelqyer si ide , bravo
> Keshtu te pakten i sensibilizon me shume nejezit te mos shkruajne ashtu si flasin ne rruge.
> Edhe une nuk eshte se shkruaj mire , por te pakten perpiqem .
> C'do korrektim do jete i mirepirepritur.


Sensibilizon    ndergjegjeson
korrektim        korrigjim
C'do                 cdo

Urime per temen!

----------


## xfiles

Bato,
jam kurioz te shoh gabimet e mia,
a ma korrigjon ndonje shkrim timin?

perfshire dhe kete qe shkruajta.
mos merr parasysh shkronjen "ë" se nuk e kam dhe perdor "e" ne vend te saj.

----------


## RockStar

> kam frike se te gjithe po dalim analfabeta


Ndryshe është kur të shkruash në një forum se ske kohe shumë kohë të korrigjosh shkronjat ë apo ndonjë fjale kur ja ndërron vendin.

----------


## -BATO-

> Bato,
> jam kurioz te shoh gabimet e mia,
> *a* ma korrigjon ndonje shkrim timin?
> 
> perfshire dhe kete qe shkruajta.
> mos merr parasysh shkronjen "ë" se nuk e kam dhe perdor "e" ne vend te saj.


Përveç shenjave të pikësimit dhe fjalëve që fillojnë me shkronjë të madhe, në shkrimin e mësipërm ke bërë një gabim.

Nuk përdoret shkronja "a" në fillim të fjalive pyetëse.

Do ta korrigjoj ndonjë shkrim të gjatë tëndin, por jo sot.

----------


## -BATO-

> kam frike se te gjithe po dalim* analfabeta*


*analfabeta* - analfabetë

----------


## milena123

Ide shume e mire, por besoj se do te kesh goxha pune me anetaret .

Ne fakt une perpiqem te shkruaj pa gabime, por shpeshhere dialekti tiranas (tirons) te jep mundesine qe te shkurtosh fjalet ... psh (ndonje-noj, apo bere-bo, ose autobus-sata)  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa gabime kam bere ne kete postim ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

Bato....shume here ne forum,sidomos kur ka replika, edhe pse shkruajme duket ne fakt sikur flasim,sikur ta kemi perballe tjetrin!...keshtu regullat kane pak vlere,e rendesishme eshte ajo cfare thuhet.
tani une po te flas ty,nuk po shkruaj artikull...perpara se te ma thuash ti,e them vete,s'kam nisur fjalite me germe te madhe...si dhe kto pikat qe tregojne pauze. :shkelje syri: 

the rules are made to be broken lol :ngerdheshje:

----------


## martini1984

Edhe mua me pelqen si teme.
Por ngaqe jam zevzek nga natyra,kisha shume deshire te merrnin pjese edhe te tjere.
@Bato dhe elinokton
Edhe une kam vetem 'e, beheni nje sy qorr kesaj rradhe.
C'do korrigjim ja vlen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## chino

Juhuuu saktesisht teme per mua.  :ngerdheshje:  Tani s'kam nevoje te hap tema enkas ku pyes ndogje, por vetem kycem ketu dhe shkruaj nje fjale qe te me korigjohet. Bato, ku je? Si eshte puna me "kycem"? Se s'jam i sigurt.  :xx: 

Edhe dicka:
Ne lidhje me biseduesen Infinity nuk me duket se je drejte. 
Edhe nuk e di a eshte e sigurt qe nje pyetje nuk guxon te fillohet me fjalen/shkronjen "A" ne fillim. I verifiko keto dy raste edhe nje here.



*

----------

